# December Acquisitions



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Jodhpur boots from BB outlet. But not the Portuguese ones with leather soles (I have the grained brown model)-these are Peals, chestnut suede with Dainite soles. They were marked $125, and one of the salesmen told me an additional 70% off.

So, they ended up $40.00 OTD. :aportnoy:

They had two other models from the recent past-the Peal balmoral wingtips in Natural, and the B/W spectator sport shoes with Dainite soles. One pair of each, all 10D. The balmoral wingtips were a bit narrow; didn't care to try the sport spectators. 

FYI-a few stores were sent a few in various sizes. Atlanta Lennox Square have/had a pair of the bals in 10.5D. They should be about $56.00. I believe the sport specs should be about the same as the jodhpurs-$36.00.
These were at Prime Outlets San Marcos.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I looked in the last 3 pages and I'm surprised no one made a December acquisitions thread. With all the holiday, semi annual, and seasonal sales going on, this is a great acquisition month. I'll start:



Coach Bedford Attache in burgundy. Very sleek and minimialistic, and you can see in the picture that it fits my work laptop perfectly. I was looking at Mont Blanc but they only come in black and Ferragamo's single gusset was very large. My old company issued case is on the corner shot and it has fallen apart in only 2 years.

I'm also thinking of getting some BB Cashmere lined gloves, and possibly a pair of Alden's, but we'll see on the 26th. What have you aquired this month?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Mad Hatter won by 1 minute.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Orvis fedora



Not a bad deal with the $25 off coupon they've been sending out.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nerev said:


> I looked in the last 3 pages and I'm surprised no one made a December acquisitions thread. With all the holiday, semi annual, and seasonal sales going on, this is a great acquisition month. I'll start:
> 
> Coach Bedford Attache in burgundy. Very sleek and minimialistic, and you can see in the picture that it fits my work laptop perfectly. I was looking at Mont Blanc but they only come in black and Ferragamo's single gusset was very large. My old company issued case is on the corner shot and it has fallen apart in only 2 years.
> 
> I'm also thinking of getting some BB Cashmere lined gloves, and possibly a pair of Alden's, but we'll see on the 26th. What have you aquired this month?


I just got some cashmere lined gloves and couldn't be happier. Mine aren't from BB, though. Very nice attache, by the way.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

BB Clearance got me

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...rchant_Id=1&Section_Id=310&Product_Id=1389468

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...rchant_Id=1&Section_Id=310&Product_Id=1391704

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...rchant_Id=1&Section_Id=310&Product_Id=1391693


----------



## TRH (Sep 6, 2009)

A Dunn & Co grey herringbone Harris Tweed (still at my tailors)
PRL cords
C&J Audleys in dk burnished brown (will soon make an appearance in WAYWT)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I murdered the thrift stores today - went to some I don't usually frequent. Some for me and much for the exchange.

4 pairs of Bills khakis (2 originals, one poplin, and one thin-wale cords)
2 pairs of old school AEs (Norse and Rambler)(I'll post about them in the vintage AE thread) (10.5AA and AAA, so for the exchange)
2 pairs of Zanella trousers (gabs)
Bell's Traditionals tan hopsack 3/2 sack sport coat
Woorich brown heather-colored chamois shirt 
Corbin charcoal flannels
Donegal tweed odd vest
Polo white dress corduroys
Cambridge House red, white, and black houndstooth 3/2 sack
Orvis rhinohide trousers
Vintage Sero shirt (I've been wanting to see one of these for a while)
BB blackwatch casual shirt
BB wool windowpane sweater
Leatherman Ltd Lighthouse belt
South Carolina flag d-ring belt


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

wow you killed it. I wish there was a thrift near me that carried gear like that^^


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

NOS vintage Bostonian wingtips. Not the most elegant wingtip I've ever seen, but nice split heels and fully leather lined.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Sharp.

J Crew Fair Isle sweater:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great sweater vest Alan!

Early PRL db blazer - the one with the flopping peaks and pick stitching. I need to shorten the sleeves, take in the waist, and clean up the upper back, but then I'll have my first db blazer.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^I like the Fair Isle sweater, Alan! It's very sharp.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Great sweater vest Alan!
> 
> Early PRL db blazer - the one with the flopping peaks and pick stitching. I need to shorten the sleeves, take in the waist, and clean up the upper back, but then I'll have my first db blazer.


good hunting and add a ps


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

^
Sweet DB.










Alden sale, I just had to.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

J. Press gray chalk stripe 3/2 sack suit. Need to have the inseam lengthened a bit but other than that it is perfect. $12 at a small thrift shop by Harvard's campus.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> J. Press gray chalk stripe 3/2 sack suit. Need to have the inseam lengthened a bit but other than that it is perfect. $12 at a small thrift shop by Harvard's campus.


Awesome. I need to get out more!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

WindsorNot said:


> ^
> Sweet DB.
> 
> 
> ...


enjoy wearing your full strap.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Just won a pair of old BB longwings on eBay (hope I wasn't bidding against any fellow AAers). 



I know they're not Aldens, but I thought they looked decent, and reading this forum has made me realize how lacking my shoe wardrobe is. Anyone have any idea re: vintage? Auction ; a few other pics.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> Just won a pair of old BB longwings on eBay (hope I wasn't bidding against any fellow AAers).
> 
> I know they're not Aldens, but I thought they looked decent, and reading this forum has made me realize how lacking my shoe wardrobe is. Anyone have any idea re: vintage? Auction ; a few other pics.


I'm no Alden expert, but it wouldn't shock me to find out those are, indeed, early Alden for Brooks. The Brooks Brothers lettering looks like an older style and the raised area where the heel sits is usually a feature of Alden shoes - the pattern on the toe looks like Alden as well. Other early Brooks shoes, e.g. Brooks English, have "Brooks English" written on the footbed and were made by British manufacturers like Church's. Hopefully, Uncle Mac, our resident Alden expert, will chime in here and help us figure out this mystery.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing your full strap.


:icon_smile_big:. It'll be my first brand new pair in some time.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

*ORVIS*

Scored an Orvis tan/black herringbone:


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

I just got a light tan tattersall Viyella button-down, like-new, for $3.79 at the local Goodwill...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Good find. Those are hard to come across without moth damage.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^Good find. Those are hard to come across without moth damage.


Oh great...I hadn't even thought about checking the stuff in my closet for moth damage...*stresses*


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Got my pair of BB leather gloves with cashmere lining. Those things feel terrific, and it was pretty windy and cold at the time of purchase so it worked out perfectly.

I also saw the brass knobbed shoe trees for sale at $22.80 each, and I normally pay $19.95 each at Nordstroms! Well, they didn't have any in my size stocked online, but the sales associate at BB called around and had the remaining 5 remaining ones in Madison Street, NY sent to Los Angeles. I had 2 $100 gift cards and all together, I paid $201.25 or $1.25 out of my pocket.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay this may only be marginally trad, but my favorite, most comfortable pair of Clarks is getting old, so I cruised by the Shoe Carnival up the street to see what I could find. Turns out that particular shoe is being phased out and replaced with a similar model. I found my quarry on clearance for $40 a pair, and they let me apply their usual buy-one-get-the-second-at-half-price deal, so I walked out of there with two pairs of my favorite shoe for $60.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Corcovado: Tell us those favorite Clark's of yours are Desert Boots or Wallabees and a fair number of our membership will be grabbing their car keys and making an impromptu run out to their local Shoe Carnival store, to buy that backup pair they have been wanting to purchase!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

10,000 posts, eagle! Congrats! You're in a league of your own.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

The Shoe Carnivals around here do not stock the desert boot, which is a shame because I'd like to try a pair. I'd especially like to see the ones in person. Online sources that carry it have pictures that look more gray than green, yet in the similar desert trek shoe in loden, the green looks right.

Shoe carnival does carry the Wallabee style, but they were not on clearance though. The style that I got was called Norris. It's not a horrid looking shoe but I would say that I buy it for its comfort and fit rather than its looks. I could do without the diagonal strap thing, although it's not too garish in the dark brown oiled leather version. Still, it would be much more handsome without it. I just close my eyes and think of England.

Anyway, I dropped by a BB store today to try on coats and suits -- a fairly disappointing experience due to their poor in store selection. But a couple of ties followed me home:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Those Clark's do look like they would be very comfortable on the foot you did get them for a really great price. Regarding the BB ties, be careful...they can quickly grow on you. Before you realize it, you will be out shopping for a larger tie rack, to hold all your ties! 



Coleman said:


> 10,000 posts, eagle! Congrats! You're in a league of your own.


Thank-you sir, for the kind thoughts and words!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*BB sale*

I just signed on for THE 3-button sack blazer from BB at $318, outrageous! Also landed flat-front gabardines in British Tan and some black corduroys to go with the Lucchese ropers (which I never should have gotten in black). Man does not live by trad alone, though I am getting closer.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

+


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Some good stuff this past week. Finally found my Gloverall duffle coat (on eBay), some J&M Aristocraft suede captoes (eBay), an Alan Paine loden lambswool sweater vest, a Lord Jeff red shetland sweater vest, and a pair of silk Trafalgar braces (all thrifts)


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello ptb


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^ Now that's what I call an acquisition - ravello shell with the multi-colored stacked heels! Great PTBs, Uncle Mac. Hope you have plenty of chances to enjoy them this holiday season.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

mcarthur said:


> https://i47.tinypic.com/30ts7c0.jpg
> ravello ptb


Those are beauties!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^^ Now that's what I call an acquisition - ravello shell with the multi-colored stacked heels! Great PTBs, Uncle Mac. Hope you have plenty of chances to enjoy them this holiday season.


thank you for your good thoughts


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Those are beauties!


thank you


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

1950s Timex Marlin. $10.

This model, although not as in good condition.

https://alanwatch.homestead.com/files/greenmarlinface.jpg


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Dr.Watson said:


> 1950s Timex Marlin. $10.
> 
> This model, although not as in good condition.
> 
> https://alanwatch.homestead.com/files/greenmarlinface.jpg


Woah, are those the radioactive ink dye's that the company was sued for? The one where a whole bunch of women got cancer. Where did you get that?


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Nerev said:


> Woah, are those the radioactive ink dye's that the company was sued for? The one where a whole bunch of women got cancer. Where did you get that?


You are describing the so-called Radium Girls from the 1920s. A Timex watch from the 1950s doesn't necessarily have radium in the paint, even if it is glow in the dark, and even if the paint is radioactive.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Pair of J. Press braces from the local thrift store.

Don't know if I'll ever wear them, but the price was very right (single digits):


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Cool.


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Brooks Brothers Christmas*

My own purchasing has been light. I thrifted a nice brown pair of AEs.

I do know that I got 2 Bengal Stripe shirts and 4 BB sweaters for Christmas. My wife said "I spent a little too much on you. If you want, you can return some of them."

We all know how likely that is to happen


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I picked up a couple more things at the J. Press sale, both at 50% off: a jacket (not on-line at the Press Web site) and a pair of olive wool pants (ditto). For those of you in the area of one of the Press stores, it's worth it to go in and take a look. As far as I can tell, the Press stores have a fair amount of stock at 50% off that is not on the Web site.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I was at the RLP outlet today and picked up some Classic fit 867 Polo jeans in Falmouth green for $19.99 plus 20% off. They fit great and will be perfect for Christmas with a white OCBD and blazer. Plus, they'll drive my children crazy! I win!


----------



## Grundie (Oct 17, 2007)

Firstly, I have to apologisefor the appaling image quality. My wife is away with the good camera.

Anyways, I've been treating myself.









A shirt from Marks and Spencer.









A Magee tweed scarf.









A four-piece tweed suit from Bob Parratt - excellent value and fits like a dream.









Marks and Spencer balck loafers. M&S shoes are pretty decent, but you wouldn't think it.









A pair of Doc Martens boots. They are living up to their reputation for being a pain to break in. My feet are fully blisterfied.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

the docs you bought are the "harder" type of leather....I would recommend the butter soft leather they are more comfortable. I have owned the hard and soft


----------



## Grundie (Oct 17, 2007)

Bermuda said:


> the docs you bought are the "harder" type of leather....I would recommend the butter soft leather they are more comfortable. I have owned the hard and soft


Ahh thanks, I didn't know that. I wish I had of known to avoid the pain they've caused me. I'll keep it in mind for when I get a pair of DM shoes - the brogues are calling me.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

a new BB Tab Collar made in Italy....


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Adam Smith tie and pin


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I also got the Brooks Brother 3/2 1818 Sack for the one day it was on sale for $318. It came today and fits beautifully--doesn't need a single alteration. What a deal! Wonder if we'll see the like again?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> ......Early PRL db blazer - the one with the flopping peaks........


'em ain't flopping peaks, they's standard on PRL DB. Regardee vous the production label inside the left interior pocket. There may be a production date at the bottom.

Bell's Traditionals was a shop in the Biltmore Village (photo) across from the Biltmore Estate tourista entrance. It was the type of upscale store which may have stocked Aldens, did stock Invertere and other UK makers. In the '80s BT created a separate Polo shop up a flight of stairs a couple of doors from the main store. It was not an authorized PRL shop but may have been the first of its kind in the South, predating franchised Polo shops. Bell's established another store in Greenville, SC near Haywood Mall. Biltmore Village became a little shabby at one point, Bell's apparently saw the writing on the wall for upscale traditional shops and converted both locations to Jos. A Bank. And that's the way it was.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

jamgood said:


> Bell's Traditionals was a shop in the Biltmore Village (photo) across from the Biltmore Estate tourista entrance. It was the type of upscale store which may have stocked Aldens, did stock Invertere and other UK makers. In the '80s BT created a separate Polo shop up a flight of stairs a couple of doors from the main store. It was not an authorized PRL shop but may have been the first of its kind in the South, predating franchised Polo shops. Bell's established another store in Greenville, SC near Haywood Mall. Biltmore Village became a little shabby at one point, Bell's apparently saw the writing on the wall for upscale traditional shops and converted both locations to Jos. A Bank. And that's the way it was.


Thanks for the info Jamgood - that explains why I see so many Bell's Traditionals sport coats in Greenville thrifts. I'll check on the production label on the PRL db blazer when I get back to the Sunny South (I'm spending the holidays in the Great White North)


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

One of my favorite acquisitions of late was this vintage Timex found on eBay for $36. I've worn it with a few ribbon bands as well and it looks smashing.









The lining to my Beaufort has also been a high point in recent weeks and promises to pay dividends as snow descends on Greenwich and traps financial analysts in their Maseratis. I'll be able to trudge around with a Best Made Axe and hack people out of their Quatroportes for a handsome fee!


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Brooks Brothers 97% wool, 3% Lycra. I'm interested in how these will feel. It says the Lycra was added for "stretch." Hopefully it doesn't make it feel like polyester. Anybody know?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Danny said:


> Adam Smith tie and pin


Lovely! Where did you purchase this from?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

TweedyDon said:


> Lovely! Where did you purchase this from?


https://tinyurl.com/yevqx44

The Leadership Institute.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> I also got the Brooks Brother 3/2 1818 Sack for the one day it was on sale for $318. It came today and fits beautifully--doesn't need a single alteration. What a deal! Wonder if we'll see the like again?


I got mine for that price also, but it is labelled "BrooksEase." Did I just get ripped? This may have happened before......


----------



## mikejw (Nov 27, 2009)

Use a four-in-invisible-hand knot for the Adam Smith tie.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^Well played, sir!


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

I scored a blue LE Hyde Park, near-mint condition, at a thrift store for $2.99 on Saturday...better yet, the yellow-tagged items were 75% off so it was $0.75 once it rung up. The brand tag was cut out of it, but the size tag was there and because I'm such a nerd, I knew LE's RN number off the top of my head.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

mikejw said:


> Use a four-in-invisible-hand knot for the Adam Smith tie.


Very nice...I'm gonna use that line.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I had planned this as a December purchase, but...*

Church's Ryder III at Herring is out of stock. Will now have to wait 8 weeks for one to be ready.

On the other hand, I just received my order of 4 shirts from TM Lewin (2 luxury twill, 1 stitch stripe, 1 pinpoint oxford).

Next up, BB Dec 26th sale...


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple of items from the Thrift Exchange, eBay, and thrifts lately.

Pringle v-neck cashmere sweater
Pringle cotton crewneck sweater (free when I purchased the cashmere above)
Alan Paine sweater vest
Alden All-Weather-Walkers (from thrift exchange)
J. Press 3/2 sack Harris Tweed (from thrift exchange)

December is turning out to be a great month :devil:


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

A tan Gloverall Duffle. Following my Bedale purchase last month, this is turning into the winter of the new coat.

And yesterday, a beautiful Magee Donegal Tweed in wool, mohair and cashmere. Set me back a whopping six bucks!


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Socks from .


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

jamgood said:


> 'em ain't flopping peaks, they's standard on PRL DB. Regardee vous the production label inside the left interior pocket. There may be a production date at the bottom.
> 
> Bell's Traditionals was a shop in the Biltmore Village (photo) across from the Biltmore Estate tourista entrance. It was the type of upscale store which may have stocked Aldens, did stock Invertere and other UK makers. In the '80s BT created a separate Polo shop up a flight of stairs a couple of doors from the main store. It was not an authorized PRL shop but may have been the first of its kind in the South, predating franchised Polo shops. Bell's established another store in Greenville, SC near Haywood Mall. Biltmore Village became a little shabby at one point, Bell's apparently saw the writing on the wall for upscale traditional shops and converted both locations to Jos. A Bank. And that's the way it was.


Jam, I had a "house brand" suit from Bell's, looked good for at least four years of pretty regular wear. Great selection, employees who'd been there for years and knew their stuff. Broke my heart when I saw the JAB sign up.

Just got a really nice pair of Florsheim Imp. gunboats..._in shell cordovan..._off Ebay, $86 shipped. Yeah, they've been lived in some, but that just adds to the charm.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> Just got a really nice pair of Florsheim Imp. gunboats..._in shell cordovan..._off Ebay, $86 shipped. Yeah, they've been lived in some, but that just adds to the charm.


Were those the 9.5 EEEs? You outbid me if they were.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Green3 said:


> Were those the 9.5 EEEs? You outbid me if they were.


Nope, these were 11 2/2s, off of BoogieNightsVintage. He has a pretty big stock at his Ebay store


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

New with tags "Santa Takes a Break" Chipp tie - . The picture's not great, but, among the elves, there is Santa on a turlit with a newspaper. 

I got it for half of what the Mooning Santa Chipp tie mentioned in the eBay thread went for (I can only suspect this is due to the fact that the seller did not put Chipp in the listing's title), and it's brand new! The seller's also helping me get it by tomorrow, so that I can wear it to work the 24th.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Did my part for the local AE Store (Millenia) tonight. It was the busiest I have ever seen the store. There were at least four couples in there looking while I was checking out.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bermuda said:


> a new BB Tab Collar made in Italy....


I like it! The soft collar and oxford fabric really make it work.

Been a closeted fan of the tab collar since seeing them worn with narrow ties and white TV folds in old movies. May have to get one now...



Coleman said:


> New with tags "Santa Takes a Break" Chipp tie - . The picture's not great, but, among the elves, there is Santa on a turlit with a newspaper.
> 
> I got it for half of what the Mooning Santa Chipp tie mentioned in the eBay thread went for (I can only suspect this is due to the fact that the seller did not put Chipp in the listing's title), and it's brand new! The seller's also helping me get it by tomorrow, so that I can wear it to work the 24th.


I'm not usually a fan of kitschy Christmas ties, but if you're going to do it, tasteful emblematics are the way.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Was in Las Vegas when I got the 40% off BB email so I dropped by the Caesars Forums BB store, and picked up a nice cigar colored belt. I was thinking of getting their white bucks too since it would be $120, but the sales associate was giving me a hassel. I'll just order it from my local BB; at least their service is good and their people were not like the LV BB store.

Also got 3 BB shirts that were shelf pulls (old stock) from eBay for $10 each. First time I ever purchased a shirt on eBay, and they turned out fine.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I'm not usually a fan of kitschy Christmas ties, but if you're going to do it, tasteful emblematics are the way.


I'm not much of a kitsch man myself, but there's still a part of me that is 5 years old. This tie will indulge that part of me, and I do appreciate that the Chipp ties appear conservative unless closely inspected.


----------



## 2UFU (Dec 27, 2007)

Picked up a pair of Allen Edmond's McClain wingtip. My first pair of merlot shoes.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

3 solid blue OCBD (2 LL Bean, 1 BB)
3 LL Bean pima polos in navy, red, and white (my fav brand for polos)
Bean Boots, moc height
Vintage (Dexter?) brown pebblegrain longwings


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Mother in Law Thrift Find*

My Polish mother in law told me she found a jacket "from the brothers" at Goodwill. Hmm ok, this ought to be interesting.

She then pulled out a like new 1994 Brooks Brothers Suede Barn Coat (Caramel with Green Collar and Thinsulate Lining). She said, "you can sell if you like". I think I'll keep it thanks.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Couple of Christmas gifts:

LB Evans slippers (with an improvised stretcher rigged up for my high left instep):









Two pairs of shoe trees:









I got ; unfortunately it's a lot smaller than my wife or I thought, so it's going to have to go back in favor of something bigger.

And, at the RL outlet the other day, I got these PRL made-in-Italy (Corneliani?) medium gray flannels:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got a few things for Christmas, Bean cable shetland, LE lambswool crewneck & a LE plain grey sweatshirt.

Brian


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Just got back from my local BB:

- 3x traditional fit oxford boxers
- 2x Umbrella's; tattersal and black
- Slim wallet
- 4 belts; black, dark brown, burgundy (old ones were getting quite worn) and canvas


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

burgundy & black saddle


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*More BB*

More BB on line.....3 forward point classic cotton slim dress shirts and 2 slim stripe ties, all for $230. Not a steal, but pretty good considering how little effort (and gasoline) I expended! Sadly, that should do it for another year.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Brand new vest for Christmas from my wife from American Living! Wool herringbone


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Amongst other things, a vintage LL Bean christmas sweater:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been enjoying my Alden All-Weather Walkers so much I decided to pick up these NOS Walk-Over All-Weather Walkers (regular crepe sole) on eBay - best part is that they were only 27.00 shipped.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> I've been enjoying my Alden All-Weather Walkers so much I decided to pick up these NOS Walk-Over All-Weather Walkers (regular crepe sole) on eBay - best part is that they were only 27.00 shipped.


Awesome. And better looking than the current offering, IMO.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

It's a tie as to which Christmas present I received is my favorite:
1) four Leather Man Ltd. surcingle belts (Hunter Green, Navy, Maroon, and Navy & Red Stripe)
2) J. Press Shaggy Dog (Kelly Green)---I haven't even received this yet, but I expect it will easily be my favorite sweater (My wife and I tried to buy only surprises for each other this year; most would assume, based on stereotypes, that the husband in such a situation would have a hard time, right? Well, I rocked Christmas, and she loved her presents . . . I, on the other hand, got a big fat IOU, because she couldn't think of something she felt comfortable getting me---I dropped plenty of hints. Anyhoo, I'll end up with a Shaggy Dog out of it, so I'm happy.)


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

srivats, not a very Tradly adjective I know, but the best word I can come up with for that sweater is rad (I was born in the 80s, so forgive me, please). It's _very_ rad (and I mean that sincerely, not sarcastically---I'd wear it with pride to holiday get-togethers).


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Bermuda said:


> a new BB Tab Collar made in Italy....


This looks great.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Coleman said:


> srivats, not a very Tradly adjective I know, but the best word I can come up with for that sweater is rad (I was born in the 80s, so forgive me, please). It's _very_ rad (and I mean that sincerely, not sarcastically---I'd wear it with pride to holiday get-togethers).


Thank you 

LL Bean has made some excellent items in the past.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Sperry topsiders, a BB merino sweater (great buy), blue BB oxford, LL Bean classic bucks.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Couple of Christmas gifts:
> 
> LB Evans slippers (with an improvised stretcher rigged up for my high left instep):


That gave me a righteous chuckle. Partly because I own those very same slippers and suffer from the very same high instep.

As for me, I found a vintage Cricketeer jacket from an interesting era of men's fashion. Narrow lapels, one button, side vents, and natural shoulders. Not entirely trad perhaps, but the fabric is more at home next to my Harris tweeds than anything.


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

My December aquisition are Fulton Huntsman no.1 umbrella and black leather gloves with synthetic silk lining.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Camel cable-knit silk/cashmere sweater: Polo
J.Press olive herringbone tweed: https://www.jpressonline.com/sportcoats_presstige_detail.php?ix=3
J.Press aran knit cap: https://www.jpressonline.com/winter_gear_knit_caps_detail.php?ix=1
Howard Yount black flat-weave silk knit tie, pointed: 
Howard Yount sterling tie bar: 
https://www.jpressonline.com/sportcoats_presstige_detail.php?ix=3


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

yes, the BB tab collar is very high quality and retails for around 125$. Just acquired this tie. How much more preppy/new england can you get?


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

brown/black houndstooth. Lambswool


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Two pair shoe trees, a half-dozen wide cedar hangers suitable for overcoats, cedar tie rack with built-in shelf for cuff links and assorted knick knacks, nubuck/suede cleaning kit and set of 18 brass collar stays, all from JAB's half-off-everything sale. Ridiculously cheap--I shoulda gotten more shoe trees and at least a half-dozen suit hangers.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Got a very nice&warm "Irish Fisherman" cardigan from STP. Just the thing to save on the ol' home heating bills


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

phyrpowr said:


> Got a very nice&warm "Irish Fisherman" cardigan from STP. Just the thing to save on the ol' home heating bills


My Aran sweater should be arriving tomorrow (but purchased in December) and it'll see great use in my house, which I keep at a chilly 63 degrees.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Purchased three pair of BB Pleated Front Cords in various colors. On sale, and at a very good price indeed.


----------

